# [SOLVED] Secondary Drive 0 Not Found



## Givin (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello

:banghead: I'm having problems with the CD DVD not being detected. There's nothing showing up in My Computer Fplder other than the Floppy Disk A, nothing else, no letters for the CD DVD or the USB Drives.

I have not added anything, I received this computer because a friend was buying another one, because it was doing this, so she gave it to me. :facepalm:

When I turn the computer on this is what I get. 
Black Screen with White lettering saying:

1) Secondary Drive 0 Not Found
2) Strike the F1 Key to continue or
3) Strke the F2 Key to Run the Setup Utility

I tried going into Computer Management to see if I could assigned a letter, but there was nothing for me to assigned....the only thing there was the C: drive.

When I go into the BIOS (which I know little to nothing about) there's no visible key to reset to defaults...

It has a list of things....but out to the right of each thing listed it has <ENTER> I don't know what to list. Should it be blank like that for each item,

The only thing filled in is the time, and date, plus at the bottom of the list the NUM Lock Shows ON (instead of enter) I don't know what to wnter in the items that says list. I'm not sure if something is supposed to be in the place of enter. 

The Device Manager doesn't show that there's is a problem - I ran Dell Diagnosied Test, it return everything passed test. Ran Microsoft FixIt it said it was a problem with CD DVD but didn't say what...

Delll Dimension 2400
BIOS Version A05
HARD DRIVE..., 40GB, I, 7.2K, 80G/P, SEAGATE-ALPINE...
Floppy Drive, 212, 2.0
DIGITAL VIDEO DISK DRIVE..., DVD+RW..., 4.7, TEAC..., 8X, DVD+R 
Dimm, 256, 333M, 32X64, 8K, 184
Processor, 80532, 2.66GHz, 512 533, SOCKET 

Thanks for any help you can give to resolved this problem. 
Givin :smile:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*








and welcome to the Forum

In Device Manager, uninstall or remove the CD drive . reboot to let Windows "discover" it and load the drivers


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*



> When I go into the BIOS (which I know little to nothing about) there's no visible key to reset to defaults...
> 
> It has a list of things....but out to the right of each thing listed it has <ENTER> I don't know what to list. Should it be blank like that for each item,
> 
> The only thing filled in is the time, and date, plus at the bottom of the list the NUM Lock Shows ON (instead of enter) I don't know what to wnter in the items that says list. I'm not sure if something is supposed to be in the place of enter.


You can go here: BIOS Setup for instructions on how to work in BIOS. Instructions on how to navigate within BIOS are at the bottom of each page. The 'Enter' means that you use the arrow keys to highlight a line, then press 'Enter' on your keyboard. That brings up another page where you set up hardware.

You'd need to open 'Drive Configuration' and let us know what that page shows.

If that shows that the DVD/CD is configured, you might want to open the case, and check that there is a signal cable and a power cable going to the DVD/CD drive.

DVD/CD drives do fail...I've seen them go bad right out of the box, or in as little as 3 years, but I'd say the average lifetime is 7 years.


----------



## Givin (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

Hello Rich

Thank you for getting back to me, and thanks for the welcome.

Ok Here's what I uncovered in the BIOS. Silly me, I was so afraid to touch anything in the BIOS in fear I would mess something up really bad.

*Driver Configuration*

Diskette Drive A 3.5 inch 1.44MB

Primary Master Drive Hard Drive
Primary Slave Drive Off
Secondary Master Device Unknown Device
Secondary Slave Drive Off


*IDE Drive UDMA* On

Hard Disk Drive
1) System BIOS Boot Devices
2) USB Device Not Installed

*Boot Sequence*

1) CD-ROM
2) Diskette Device (Not Installed)
3) Hard Disk Drive C:

Thanks again. :banghead:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

Click on the secondary Master and see what options you have . .


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

Usually, where you see that, 'Unknown Device' dialog, it simply means that the configuration jumper is missing, or on the wrong terminals. I'd pull the DVD/CD out and check that the jumper is set for 'Master'. Where those jumpers go is usually stamped on the top of the metal case just above the jumper. Also check the cables are tight and straight on the CD connectors.


----------



## Givin (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

Rich 

This is going to take me a few hours, since I don't know what I'm doing....:facepalm: I have to take the cover off and look for these jumpers.... Question don't I need to ground the computer so I don't lose everything...this is really going to take some serious concentration on my behalf...


----------



## Givin (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

I you are online now....I forgot to ask how do I ground the computer so I don't mess up anything else.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

If you're computer is plugged into a 3-prong outlet, then you're good to go.

Do this: Unplug the computer from the AC and move it to a table top...maybe put some cardboard under it. Plug it back into AC for a few seconds to discharge any static that might have accumulated during the move. Lay it down so the front of the computer is to your right that the top of the computer is at the top.

Follow these instructions: Opening case

Once it's open, touch any metal part of the case to discharge any static from your body. Should be ok after that.

I'll be online and watching your progress.


----------



## Givin (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

Ok Jim

What should take a 20 minutes at most for the experience Tech...it's going to take me a lot longer...Because I don't have a clue and terrified I'm going to mess something up....but here goes...

It may take me a hour or two but I will be back to share my experience.

The time is 3:30 PM EST time, hopefully I will be finished no later than 5:30PM....

Ok, here I go...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

Givin, no need to be terrified. Just work slowly, perhaps take a few pictures after you open it and before you do anything.

What you'll find in there are several cables and a lot of open space. You know where the CD is and you can follow these instructions on removing it: Removing Drives

I might be going shopping but I'll check often to see how you're doing.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

If you did not make any changes to the drive, the jumper is not likely an issue . . When you clicked on the Secondary Master, did you have any options ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

True, Old Rich, but the OP said:



> I have not added anything, I received this computer because a friend was buying another one, *because it was doing this*, so she gave it to me.


So it's been doing it for awhile. Perhaps the original owner did something in there, it came that way from the factory, or they did a Dell BIOS upgrade (very simple on most Dell's, just download it to the desktop and run it) which might have changed the way the BIOS checks the CD.

I've personally run into this issue with Dells and it was indeed the jumper. Of course it could be a bad DVD/CD as well.

Shouldn't hurt to have the OP check the inside of the thing while he's at it.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

Gotcha . .


----------



## Givin (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

Hi Jim and Rich

I have the computer open and I can't tell what is what!?! where the jumper is set to the master or not....I sent in previous message what the BIOS listed....how can I tell if the jumper is set to master or slave.

I call the friend who gave me the computer and she said it started back in June and she stop using it, when it said it secondary drive 0 was not there


----------



## Givin (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

I also update all the drivers last night and the same problem exists.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

I'm betting that the drive failed . . any way you can replaced it with a new one?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

Yeah, with that new information from your friend, I also think that the drive died.

If you follow the instructions from Dell that I posted earlier, you should be able to remove the drive without to much trouble. Then here is a video on where those pins are for setting the jumper (on the back of the drive, labeled MA for master, SL for slave, and CS for cable select). Here's the video: DVD/CD Video


----------



## Givin (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

question - neither of you said where to look to see if the cd dvd drive is set to master?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*



Givin said:


> question - neither of you said where to look to see if the cd dvd drive is set to master?


On the back of the drive, that's why you need to open the case. Might be hard to see, hence the instructions for how to remove it from the case.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*










There will be a legend either on a paper lable or embossed on the drive caseing to tell you what the settings are


----------



## Givin (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

hi again

the case is open...


----------



## Givin (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

Thanks Jim

I will go in and check it now.


----------



## Givin (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

Jim

Checked....The Jumper from the CD DVD goes into the secondary slot....the hard drive is in the primary slot and the floppy disk is in the 3rd slot.

Check to see if they were all secured in and they were...

I'm going to put the cover back on and see what happens....I will let you know...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

I don't know what you mean Givin. Sounds like you're talking about the drives themselves, not the tiny jumper(s) on the back of the CD. See old rich's picture above.


----------



## Givin (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

Oh my Goodness Jim

I was looking at the wrong thing....

I have to bring some friends to the airport it's a 3 hour round trip, how much longer will you be on....or can I leave an update after I remove the cover and check it against the diagraham above when I return.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

Well, I check the forum umpteen times a day, most every day until late at night (PST). So, I'll be watching for your post.


----------



## Givin (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

:dance:*Happy Merry Pre-Christmas Jim and Rich*:dance:​ 
*:wavey:Good Morning or Afternoon Depending on Your Time Zone*​ 

When I returned from the airport last evening it was late and I was frustrated from the traffic and this computer.... cmad: 
I fell asleep 

Check out the computer a hour ago everything seems to be in it's place, insisde the case, the jumper is the master slot...I unplugged and re-plugged it back...still nothing.

Now I can't located the below driver from Dell's website, it says it can't locate the driver: I need it, I've downloaded the other three and this one is the last in the sequence...I don't know where to look for it to download, since the cd dvd drive is not being detected. 

*Analog Devices ADI 198x Integrated Audio *

I called the person who gave me the computer, she said they mistakenly uninstall all the drivers and she believe that when the problem started back in June, she gave me the CD to reinstall the drivers, but I have not cd dvd, as I said before I tried downloading them from Dell website, it was working until I came to the last drive in the sequence - *Analog Devices ADI 198x Integrated Audio* and that I have to re-installed them back on...well, the cd dvd is not being recognized so I go to Dell website to download them from there....and it says it can't locate - *Analog Devices ADI 198x Integrated Audio* I'm thinking if I re-install these drivers then the BIOS will start detecting the cd dvd drive.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

Load the chipset driver first . . the sound card driver is under "Audio". None of those will help with the cd drive . . it seems to have died


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*



> I'm thinking if I re-install these drivers then the BIOS will start detecting the cd dvd drive.


I doubt it since the driver you're asking for handles the Audio for your mobo and not the DVD/CD.

Here's the link for the driver though: 

AD Driver


----------



## Givin (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

Hi Jim

Yes, this is where I went to download the driver, but it's saying it can't locate it....so I went to CNET and downloaded the driver, now it's saying I can't continue to download the driver until I down *HDA Audio Bus Driver.*..it's just one thing after another.....


----------



## Givin (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

Hi Rich

This is the order in which I downloaded the first 3 drivers

1) Intel Chipset Driver
2) Video Adapter Driver

Then when I came to downloading the 4) Sound adapter Driver

It says it can't located it, and for me exit setup and reboot the computer, I've done this like 8 times and it continues to give me the response....so I went to CNET Download to download it, it work up to a point....Now it's telling me I have to download HADA Audio Bus Driver before I can continue downloading the audio file.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

You got the drivers from Dell?


----------



## Givin (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

yes

Rich this is the order again from the Dell website

1) Intel Chipset 
2) Vdieo Adapter
3) Network Interface

the 4th) I received from CNET Download because from the Dell Website it kept telling me it couldn't located it, and I have to reboot the computer Remember I mentioned I tried numerous times before I went to CNET, and now from CNET it's telling me I have to download HDA Audio Bus Driver before I can complete the download of the Sound Driver....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

Try the Microsoft UAA driver here:

Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) High Definition Audio class driver available for Windows Server 2003, Windows XP, and Window 2000


----------



## Givin (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

Rich

Is this Microsoft hotfix to replace the HDA Audio Bus Driver....

I don't want to create more problems for myself.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*



Givin said:


> I tried numerous times before I went to CNET, and now from CNET it's telling me *I have to download HDA Audio Bus Driver *before I can complete the download of the Sound Driver....


This is that driver . .


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

That's strange Givin. I just went to the address I linked above and clicked on download. Three minutes later, I had a 7.8MB Dell driver file.

I can't explain why it doesn't work for you. Let's hope Old Rich's link does the job.


----------



## Givin (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

Ok, I will download it...and apply it....once it's done I will go back and see if I can download the sound file....will let you know what happen in 10 to 20 minutes.


----------



## Givin (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

Jim

I didn't have any problems downloading the file...it was when the installing took place, that it said it couldn't locate the file....

I was missing the Multimedia File, I believe was the reason why I wasn't able to download the Sound File, until Rich gave me the Hotfix....

*Rich, Thank you the hitfix worked, I was able to download the Sound Driver.....*

Now I'm off to Home Depot (before they close at 6PM for Christmas Holiday) to buy a Large Flash Light so I can get a good look inside the computer to be sure the jumper is in the master location....

I will be back in a few hours....I really appreciate all the patience and help that both of you (Rich and Jim) have given me over the last 36 hours, but we are not finish....

I'm determine to get this computer cd dvd drive fix....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

You are welcome . . While you are out, I would buy a new DVD drive . .


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

While you're out, pick up a new DVD/CD drive. Keep the receipt so you can return it if need be.


----------



## Givin (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

:wave: Rich and Jim :thanx:

Thank you for all your insightfulness. I appreciate everything the both of you had to suggest concerning the problem I'm experiencing.

It seems to be a constant problem for Dell computers, from reading numerous on top of numerous inquiries concerning the same problem I'm experiencing, and it doesn't seem to be real solution....:nonono:

Reading posts from other frustrated Dell owners, they have installed new CD DVD drives and the problems are still there, they have reset the BIOS, the problems is still there, went into the Registry to remove the Up/Down lifters of flippers forget which one, and the problem remains, switch to slave from master, the problem is still there, etc...:facepalm:

I took Christmas Day and most of today from the computer, logged on to send both of you a much appreciated thank you...next week I'm taking it to a computer repair shop, if it's not too expensive, I will have them to repair it.

Thanks so much for everything.... :lol:

Hope the both of you enjoy the coming new year with family and friends.

artytime *Happy Early 2012 New Year Greeting..* artytime


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Secondary Drive 0 Not Found*

Let us know how it goes . .


----------



## Givin (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi Rich

I will...


----------

